# Oberheim OB-X8



## Studio E (May 5, 2022)

Yes please.....









Leak: Oberheim OB-X8 poly analog Synthesizer for Superbooth 22


LEAK: the Oberheim OB-X8 has just been leaked, a new bi-timbral polyphonic analog Synthesizer that is built on the OB-X, OB-Xa.. legacies




www.synthanatomy.com


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 5, 2022)

Maybe it's time to upgrade from my TVS-1.


----------



## muziksculp (May 5, 2022)

It's very nice, and exciting to see Oberheim back at it in 2022. 

I owned an Oberheim OB-8 in the early 80's . Loved it. 

I'm sure the OB-X8 will sound awesome, but I'm very satisfied with my OB-6 Desktop.


----------



## rgames (May 5, 2022)

These kinds of synths are just ... peculiar. It's kind of a re-issue but kind-of not...?

I guess there's demand for them, but who's buying them? Are they showing up on stage and on recordings?

I always get a kind of "collectors item" vibe from these things and I'm surprised that pioneers like Smith and Oberheim are into that kind of thing.

Dunno. I guess I would fail horribly in a synth marketing gig 

rgames


----------



## Marcus Millfield (May 5, 2022)

rgames said:


> These kinds of synths are just ... peculiar. It's kind of a re-issue but kind-of not...?
> 
> I guess there's demand for them, but who's buying them? Are they showing up on stage and on recordings?
> 
> ...


New take on a classic I guess?

Anyway, this will probably sell like hot cakes to all kinds of people, but probably mostly consumers.

I would get one if I didn't need a new car too.


----------



## tressie5 (May 5, 2022)

$5K is waaaaaaaay out of my league. Hell, I'm having a hard time pondering whether to get a Hydrasynth desktop and that's only around $800. Still, I'm confident that the OB-X8 will find its way to software via GForce ala the OB-E which was, of course, endorsed by Oberheim himself.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 5, 2022)

It's exciting the see the past resurrect from one of the pioneers... sure we went bonkers for that fat sound of the OBXa Eddie used when we first heard Jump, and to have all that back and probably no tuning issues inherent with the OBXa, nice!

But--five grand? We may have a new poster child for the definition of the phrase _niche market_.


----------



## HCMarkus (May 6, 2022)

I once owned an OB-1. It was fun. These days, I'm loving Arturia's Virtual Version of the OBX.


----------



## Studio E (May 6, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> $5K is waaaaaaaay out of my league. Hell, I'm having a hard time pondering whether to get a Hydrasynth desktop and that's only around $800. Still, I'm confident that the OB-X8 will find its way to software via GForce ala the OB-E which was, of course, endorsed by Oberheim himself.


Synapse Audio's Obsession is super amazing. Totally recommended for this flavor.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 6, 2022)

Funny how quickly this thread went from hardware to software.


----------



## Studio E (May 6, 2022)

There's just something really magical about the sound of these machines, and yeah, I've had all sorts of VA's over the years, as well as Arturia's version and Synapse Audio's Obsession, which is about my favorite sounding synth ever, up there with Diva and Repro. I was SO obsessed with Van Halen's synth stuff, especially from 5150, that if the stars align, I could see owning one. I'd really have to love playing it in the store first, or hit the lottery, but I could imagine it as a once-in-a-lifetime purchase. To me, this is the holy grail of synths, at least in concept.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 6, 2022)

$5k is expensive … but I’ve never bought a used OB-XA because they cost $10+k. So this is tempting for me if it lands me close to that sound.


----------



## dcoscina (May 6, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Synapse Audio's Obsession is super amazing. Totally recommended for this flavor.


Yeah of all the oberheim vsts out there this is my fave too


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 6, 2022)

rgames said:


> These kinds of synths are just ... peculiar. It's kind of a re-issue but kind-of not...?
> 
> I guess there's demand for them, but who's buying them? Are they showing up on stage and on recordings?
> 
> ...



A *lot* of people live and breathe synths. I'm the Content Director (aka editor) of an online magazine that covers them, among other things - SynthAndSoftware.com.

(But we don't generally cover rumors, so we're leaving this one alone.)

Having said that....



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Funny how quickly this thread went from hardware to software.


For obvious reasons even before you consider that this is a music software forum! 









Why Analog Softsynths Are Better Than the Hardware They’re Modeling


Seriously? Are we really still having this debate in 2022?! You’ve viewing this page to see what kind of human would make such a ridiculous assertion. But actually that human is fully compos mentis, and this is a short editorial to make a very simple point – one that inexplicably seems to be...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## method1 (May 6, 2022)

It's cross between an OB-X and OB-XA, SEM oscs with Curtis filters, and some new tricks, it's not going to sound exactly the same as either, but with 40+ years in the biz I'm sure Tom isn't going to disappoint.


----------



## rgames (May 6, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> A *lot* of people live and breathe synths.


Yeah I got that. But a lot of people live and breathe cars and Ford isn't tooling up for a new batch of '64 Mustangs.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 6, 2022)

rgames said:


> Yeah I got that. But a lot of people live and breathe cars and Ford isn't tooling up for a new batch of '64 Mustangs.


Their new EV is a Mustang, complete with piped in "vroom vroom" noise for those with higher testosterone levels than IQs.


----------



## tressie5 (May 6, 2022)

I guess we may as well face it: We've plateau'd in synth creation, went as far as we could go in synthetic sound manipulation. From here on out it's just recreations of what transpired before. Just like the best, most sought after violins are over 300 years old, we'll have to contend with these slight variations which, truth be told, are still quite usable.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 6, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I guess we may as well face it: We've plateau'd in synth creation, went as far as we could go in synthetic sound manipulation. From here on out it's just recreations of what transpired before. Just like the best, most sought after violins are over 300 years old, we'll have to contend with these slight variations which, truth be told, are still quite usable.


That's an interesting comment! I'll have to think about it. My first reaction is that you're probably wrong, certainly when it comes to modeling - and I don't just mean imitating acoustic instruments.

Is this just fashion, and if so does it have anything to do with what's going on in the world? People want to go back to better times?

I don't know how much intention there is behind what you said, but there's a lot to it!


----------



## tressie5 (May 6, 2022)

I think I've become comfortable with my ennui. I'll concede it's probably not a good trait to have. I walk into a piano showroom and see 1000 pianos and think, "Man, in the end, they're all just slight variations of each other and any one of them could give me a satisfying "Appassionata". 

I think a lot about concentration camp inmate/composer Olivier Messiaen's "Quartet For The End Of Time". The only instruments at his disposal were a piano, cello, violin and clarinet. Not exactly a standard quartet, and I bet dollars to donuts that those instruments weren't in the best shape at all. But the show must go on, right? Any port in a storm. That sort of thing. 

It's also interesting how a new generation of musicians have embraced noise and dirt via their lo-fi recordings. As an old-school engineer, I spent countless hours trying to get the best, most pristine recordings possible. Now, manufacturers are leapfrogging over each other introducing new tools to make your sound as grimy as a sputtering 50-year-old tape recorder. What's old is new again.


----------



## ed buller (May 7, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I guess we may as well face it: We've plateau'd in synth creation, went as far as we could go in synthetic sound manipulation. From here on out it's just recreations of what transpired before. Just like the best, most sought after violins are over 300 years old, we'll have to contend with these slight variations which, truth be told, are still quite usable.


Certainly the low hanging fruit has been plucked !....I'm a synth player from the 70/80's and the advances then seem gargantuan compared to now......however the cost is now a fraction of what it was and TBH I suspect they'll be a big leap soon in realism from physical modeling .

best

e


----------



## rgames (May 7, 2022)

ed buller said:


> I suspect they'll be a big leap soon in realism from physical modeling .


Can't come soon enough - today I got my Matriarch back from Moog after about two months and $150+ in shipping costs. And they're not even sure it's fixed...

rgames


----------



## ed buller (May 7, 2022)

rgames said:


> Can't come soon enough - today I got my Matriarch back from Moog after about two months and $150+ in shipping costs. And they're not even sure it's fixed...
> 
> rgames


it's a faustian pact with synth hardware................but you know that !

best

e


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 7, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> It's exciting the see the past resurrect from one of the pioneers... sure we went bonkers for that fat sound of the OBXa Eddie used when we first heard Jump, and to have all that back and probably no tuning issues inherent with the OBXa, nice!
> 
> But--five grand? We may have a new poster child for the definition of the phrase _niche market_.


That's not that expensive, either compared to some other synths, or compared to what these cost decades ago in today's dollars. In fact, it's still on the less-expensive side if you look at what they used to cost.

A Minimoog cost around $10,000 in today's dollars. An 8-voice OB-X cost about $20,000 in today's dollars.

Professional instruments for professional musicians and studios. Maybe that really is a niche group now!


----------



## Studio E (May 7, 2022)

I'm approaching middle 50s. I still get stumped trying to figure out how some programmers come up with the amazing patches they do with software replications of very limited synth structures, like subtractive synths. I'm not at all synth-stupid, but there's an amazing amount of parameter combinations to be had within even something like the OB-X, Xa, or 8. Then there is just the knowing factor, knowing that you aren't missing out on any level of mojo because you really are playing with a real analog machine designed by Tom Oberheim. I knwo that may sound silly to some, but it's a logic that I find myself using quite often when buying things like studio monitors or selecting software. I want what is perceived to be the best, even though that can be really subjective. A purchase like this, for me, would fall into that category. I also think it's something that I would never discover every single secret of, which is part of the fun. I do know I won't blindly buy one, but I could definitely imagine it down the road.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 7, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> A *lot* of people live and breathe synths. I'm the Content Director (aka editor) of an online magazine that covers them, among other things - SynthAndSoftware.com.
> 
> (But we don't generally cover rumors, so we're leaving this one alone.)
> 
> ...


"Better" is relative for each person. I both agree and disagree with your claims.

* "a real classic hardware analog instrument is likely to sound better than even the best software recreation" - currently, this is true, but may not be in the future, as I believe in the power of technology

* "it will sound subtly different" - all analog sounds different, even from the same brand/model as they age... developers should incorporate this in their software. Seriously, why has no developer created a random seed that changes parameters in the slightest tiniest bit over time as the plugin ages? Maybe even make it so you can't turn it off, so people can trade plugins as unique instruments?

* "It also has physical controls, and generally feels like the actual instrument that it is" - this, right here, is MASSIVELY HUGE for some people, and makes ALL OF THE DIFFERENCE. Full stop.

* "it’s a pretty safe bet that no one would choose the instrument plug-in over the real thing if both were the same price" - see above... I disagree that it would be a safe bet, because, just as hardware has a place, so does software - it's a lot easier to travel with a macbook air than a flight case

* "the choice we face is between owning the softsynth and not owning it, not between the softsynth and the hardware" - actually, we license them, not own software, whereas we can own hardware synths

* "You can load up as many instances of any softsynth as your computer will tolerate – a lot of them – and recall your entire setup when you load a project. When you’re done, you save time by offline-bouncing the mix to disk, meaning in faster than real time" - exactly! this is why even if hardware and software were the same price, there's a reason to have both

* "If you’re still after more character than you can get by running your software synths through various processing plug-ins, try running your softsynths through a miked keyboard amp. Guitar amps can work too, for an edgier, band-limited sound. This technique, often called _reamping_, is nothing new, and it can really help bring flat tracks to life." - yes! I bought an Acidbox3 just to remove some of the digital character of analog emulations, or to make a new sound with something decidedly and lovingly digital

* "software synths seem to be getting better these days. Even better, that is." - HELL YES! I'm 100% in the camp that there will come a day where a digital emulation of any analog will be indistinguishable, but we aren't there yet

* "Because you can’t afford the hardware they’re modeling, but you can afford the softsynth" - some people can afford, and want, both


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 7, 2022)

Studio E said:


> there's an amazing amount of parameter combinations to be had within even something like the OB-X, Xa, or 8.


Closing in on 3 years with my OB-6, and I'm still learning what it can do. The OB-X8 seems it can do even more, overall. In other words: I think you're spot on. These instruments are seriously designed - every facet. There is a lot of nuance, even if there isn't a lot of controls.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 7, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I think I've become comfortable with my ennui. I'll concede it's probably not a good trait to have. I walk into a piano showroom and see 1000 pianos and think, "Man, in the end, they're all just slight variations of each other and any one of them could give me a satisfying "Appassionata".



While I'm comfortable with your ennui and share it existentially - not really, but it sounds good to write - there actually are pretty big differences in the way they sound. That doesn't mean one shouldn't make do with what one has, but object lust procrastination and subtlety aren't the same thing!

Faziolis definitely sound more clangorous, Yamahas tend to sound more even, etc. And to a real pianist (which I'm not) each one feels different.

Just like different mics.




tressie5 said:


> I think a lot about concentration camp inmate/composer Olivier Messiaen's "Quartet For The End Of Time". The only instruments at his disposal were a piano, cello, violin and clarinet. Not exactly a standard quartet, and I bet dollars to donuts that those instruments weren't in the best shape at all. But the show must go on, right? Any port in a storm. That sort of thing.



Same with Otto Zipper (of Zipper Hall fame to Los Angelinos) and I'm sure others. But thankfully we're not in concentration camps.


----------



## rgames (May 7, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> "Better" is relative for each person


Yes - "better" is religion. "Different" is science.

And that's the key - sure, software sounds different (though a lot of it sounds *really* close) but I don't always agree it sounds better or worse.

In fact, the only synth sound I have a hard time getting in software is that growly Moog sound. I'm pretty happy with the Prophet and OB-X type sounds in software.

But even if we do eventually get indistinguishable representations in software we'll still have hardware for two reasons:

1. People will claim they can hear a difference even when they can't
2. Physical knobs and faders are better than a mouse and a screen

I think #2 is the real reason hardware synths will always be around. Especially for someone with a performance background, manipulating an instrument in real time is a critical part of the music-making process. And while you can do that with hardware controllers (I use my Prophet Rev 2 for that) it's not as immediate and musical as a control surface that is designed along with the sound-generating architecture. So maybe we'll eventually end up with softsynths that come with dedicated hardware controllers (i.e. digital synths that run on the computer).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 7, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> "Better" is relative for each person. I both agree and disagree with your claims.


That makes you half right. 



vitocorleone123 said:


> * "a real classic hardware analog instrument is likely to sound better than even the best software recreation" - currently, this is true, but may not be in the future, as I believe in the power of technology
> 
> * "it will sound subtly different" - all analog sounds different, even from the same brand/model as they age... developers should incorporate this in their software. Seriously, why has no developer created a random seed that changes parameters in the slightest tiniest bit over time as the plugin ages? Maybe even make it so you can't turn it off, so people can trade plugins as unique instruments?



Actually, a lot softsynths that are models (or loose models) do have that. It's often called "drift."



vitocorleone123 said:


> * "It also has physical controls, and generally feels like the actual instrument that it is" - this, right here, is MASSIVELY HUGE for some people, and makes ALL OF THE DIFFERENCE. Full stop.



I'd say semicolon, reading what I wrote again, because you can use a hardware controller to control synths for much of the same feeling. [As Richard wrote above - crossed posts.]

My theory: a good percentage of it is just the coolness factor. And I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that!



vitocorleone123 said:


> * "it’s a pretty safe bet that no one would choose the instrument plug-in over the real thing if both were the same price" - see above... I disagree that it would be a safe bet, because, just as hardware has a place, so does software - it's a lot easier to travel with a macbook air than a flight case
> 
> * "the choice we face is between owning the softsynth and not owning it, not between the softsynth and the hardware" - actually, we license them, not own software, whereas we can own hardware synths



Is it possible that you're being picayune instead of taking the point: that the hardware you can't afford is worth a lot less than the software you can? 

Yes, owning software is a figure of speech. Same with "analog softsynth." It's an article, not a legal document!


vitocorleone123 said:


> * "You can load up as many instances of any softsynth as your computer will tolerate – a lot of them – and recall your entire setup when you load a project. When you’re done, you save time by offline-bouncing the mix to disk, meaning in faster than real time" - exactly! this is why even if hardware and software were the same price, there's a reason to have both


Sure.


vitocorleone123 said:


> * "If you’re still after more character than you can get by running your software synths through various processing plug-ins, try running your softsynths through a miked keyboard amp. Guitar amps can work too, for an edgier, band-limited sound. This technique, often called _reamping_, is nothing new, and it can really help bring flat tracks to life." - yes! I bought an Acidbox3 just to remove some of the digital character of analog emulations, or to make a new sound with something decidedly and lovingly digital


Cool.


vitocorleone123 said:


> * "software synths seem to be getting better these days. Even better, that is." - HELL YES! I'm 100% in the camp that there will come a day where a digital emulation of any analog will be indistinguishable, but we aren't there yet


I'd say we have reached the day when they sound as good in a recording, just not exactly the same.



vitocorleone123 said:


> * "Because you can’t afford the hardware they’re modeling, but you can afford the softsynth" - some people can afford, and want, both


Cool.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 7, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> That makes you half right.


I have to admit that I've outdone my usual, then!


----------



## zwhita (May 7, 2022)

I think both the market and the industry are so different now, it's hard for me to believe we'll ever get a VCO poly with the same level of character and quality. The 60's Ford comparison is apt. Different times, different parts, different engineering practices. Definitely different manufacturing and marketing options. I dunno, I'll believe it's worth it when I try one for myself.

I play hardware mostly for the experience, even if the results aren't so different than software. But this one appears to be priced for those who either work in the industry on lavish budgets or for collectors that likely already have the vintage version sitting on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 7, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I think both the market and the industry are so different now, it's hard for me to believe we'll ever get a VCO poly with the same level of character and quality. The 60's Ford comparison is apt. Different times, different parts, different engineering practices. Definitely different manufacturing and marketing options. I dunno, I'll believe it's worth it when I try one for myself.
> 
> I play hardware mostly for the experience, even if the results aren't so different than software. But this one appears to be priced for those who either work in the industry on lavish budgets or for collectors that likely already have the vintage version sitting on a shelf somewhere.


There’s professional strings players that spend tens of thousands of dollars on their bow and instrument. It’s not unreasonable to have exceptional synthesizers that are also priced at the higher end. $5,000 is inexpensive compared to a Moog One 16 voice, for example. Not every instrument is made for “the masses” - why should it be different for synthesizers than for violins?


----------



## zwhita (May 7, 2022)

Agreed. This new polysynth isn't quite on the level of Moog Music's new hand built modular systems(if you have to ask, you can't afford it) but considering how affordable so many are these days, imo this still qualifies as being in league with the "yacht club" of synths.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 7, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> That's not that expensive, either compared to some other synths, or compared to what these cost decades ago in today's dollars. In fact, it's still on the less-expensive side if you look at what they used to cost.
> 
> A Minimoog cost around $10,000 in today's dollars. An 8-voice OB-X cost about $20,000 in today's dollars.
> 
> Professional instruments for professional musicians and studios. Maybe that really is a niche group now!


Actually, I didn't think about the value per dollar back then, good point. Three people could eat at McDonald's for ten bucks... remember the 39 cent hamburgers? I saw Ozzy with Randy Rhoads at the Convention Hall in Asbury Park, NJ and the ticket was 8 bucks. Yeah, good point...


----------



## tressie5 (May 7, 2022)

I saw Queen at the Hilton Coliseum in Iowa State University in 1980 for $8.50, but I digress.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 9, 2022)

Sounds like the news embargo lifts within the next 24 hours or so.

It’s hard to know exactly what day/time when it’s someone in Australia that says the embargo ends “tomorrow”. 

Time zones….


----------



## method1 (May 9, 2022)

The idea that older = better in analogue synths is a bit weird.

The OB series in general, any many of the revered classics take a lot of maintenance to keep running in tip top shape, even back when they were new they were prone to various issues.

Modern manufacturing processes are better when implemented with quality in mind.

The old greats are great for sure, but so much of the veneration is pure nostalgia. People always talk about how fat old analogue synths are, meanwhile contemporary music can sound much fatter than a Rush album or the intro to Jump


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 9, 2022)

method1 said:


> The idea that older = better in analogue synths is a bit weird.
> 
> The OB series in general, any many of the revered classics take a lot of maintenance to keep running in tip top shape, even back when they were new they were prone to various issues.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree with this at all. But still to this day I can’t get any software synth to emulate the particular sounds of an ARP Pro Soloist. Granted I may not have the understanding to do it, but I’ve always heard it was the unique characteristics of the hardware (which either are hard to emulate or possibly no one has ever tried).


----------



## rgames (May 9, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> There’s professional strings players that spend tens of thousands of dollars on their bow and instrument. It’s not unreasonable to have exceptional synthesizers that are also priced at the higher end. $5,000 is inexpensive compared to a Moog One 16 voice, for example. Not every instrument is made for “the masses” - why should it be different for synthesizers than for violins?


Yeah there's this weird thing among musicians that "If it has strings, it has voodoo". So violins, guitars, pianos, etc. all go for insane prices. Worst case you might have to choose between a synth and a used car but with guitars the trade can be a house. With a violin it's a life's worth of retirement savings.

Meanwhile, those of us who grew up in the woodwind world don't seem to need instruments with voodoo. And somehow we get by...

rgames


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 9, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Agreed. This new polysynth isn't quite on the level of Moog Music's new hand built modular systems(if you have to ask, you can't afford it) but considering how affordable so many are these days, imo this still qualifies as being in league with the "yacht club" of synths.


Yeah, there's some crazy stuff out there: https://www.colossus-synth.com/


----------



## method1 (May 9, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don’t disagree with this at all. But still to this day I can’t get any software synth to emulate the particular sounds of an ARP Pro Soloist. Granted I may not have the understanding to do it, but I’ve always heard it was the unique characteristics of the hardware (which either are hard to emulate or possibly no one has ever tried).


interesting you mention that, just found a beat up one to (hopefully) restore, can you give an example of the kind of sound or a patch?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 9, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don’t disagree with this at all. But still to this day I can’t get any software synth to emulate the particular sounds of an ARP Pro Soloist. Granted I may not have the understanding to do it, but I’ve always heard it was the unique characteristics of the hardware (which either are hard to emulate or possibly no one has ever tried).


Software is just getting to where it can credibly emulate old and/or very simple analog synths (e.g., Model 72 and Model 84). It has a ways to go yet, especially for more complex analog synths. Plus, for better or worse, not as many people are pining for an Arp Pro Soloist emulatiton vs. the 591st Minimoog emulation, for example.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (May 10, 2022)

Live now:


----------



## SandChannel (May 10, 2022)

Too pricey for my blood, but I sure would enjoy the heck out of that! I also don't have a desk big enough for it. LOL.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2022)

I much prefer Inhalt to J3PO across the board on the same instruments


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2022)

As I posted on GS, I'm very relieved that, even though this is the first analog polysynth since getting the OB-6 that I've ever thought to myself "I'd get that", my wallet is not on fire to acquire it, nor are my ears. I've yet to get any goosbumps from YT videos as I did for the OB-6 (and even more in person)... but time will tell.

Not that I have the space for a keybed version, anyway!

I'm thrilled this synth exists, though! It sounds fantastic, and I'm so, so, so happy that even more music going forward will incorporate the Oberheim sound for new generations.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2022)

I think it is so incredible that there's at least this one bright spot in the world of today:

We can compare a NEW Prophet 5rev4 with a NEW Oberheim OB-X8 - designed and built with the involvement of both of their original creators. Go back to the year 2000 or so and I don't think anyone would've predicted that.

That said, the OB-X8 totally destroys the Prophet rev4


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 11, 2022)

Yeah, I can't really afford this ... but I pre-ordered it. I've always wanted 4 keyboards in my life ... Mellotron, Arp Pro Soloist, MiniMoog, and OB-XA. I now will have as close to an OB-XA as possible (at half the price of a used OB-XA).

My dealer told me they already have a waiting list, but I got into their first batch run. Should ship in July.


----------



## zwhita (May 11, 2022)

It sounds basically like I thought it would: a more pristene version of the vintage model. Not much of the likeable flaws left in this one. The OBX perfected. Sounds lovely, but not really speaking to me. Can't wait to hear it from a new generation's perspective in music though!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 12, 2022)

zwhita said:


> It sounds basically like I thought it would: a more pristene version of the vintage model. Not much of the likeable flaws left in this one. The OBX perfected. Sounds lovely, but not really speaking to me. Can't wait to hear it from a new generation's perspective in music though!


But the new generation is not going to spend 5 grand on a synth.


----------



## mscp (May 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Anyway, this will probably sell like hot cakes to all kinds of people, but probably mostly consumers.


With that price tag, probably not. There are a lot of variables that point that way. Great synth though.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 12, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> But the new generation is not going to spend 5 grand on a synth.


I think you're wrong - I believe successful musicians of a new generation would likely consider it. There's only so many collectors out there. It's clearly not a synth targeted at the masses.

It's a "halo" model, most likely. The OB-6 becomes a mid-model, and then they'll surely introduce a lower-priced model like the Take 5.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (May 12, 2022)

mscp said:


> With that price tag, probably not. There are a lot of variables that point that way. Great synth though.


That's how it went with the Prophet Rev4, which cost a lot too.


----------



## mscp (May 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's how it went with the Prophet Rev4, which cost a lot too.


How many were sold?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 12, 2022)

Where is it built? I would like to expect a serious quality control.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 12, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Where is it built? I would like to expect a serious quality control.


Pretty sure that all Sequential synths (this includes Oberheim as of now) are assembled in California. The parts/components are, of course, made elsewhere. These are also not using through-hole construction (e.g., Studio Electronics and other very boutique gear). Quality is generally above average, but not always what you'd expect for the price - it differs per model, as does people's definition and tolerance of what "quality" means.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 12, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Pretty sure that all Sequential synths (this includes Oberheim as of now) are assembled in California. The parts/components are, of course, made elsewhere. These are also not using through-hole construction (e.g., Studio Electronics and other very boutique gear). Quality is generally above average, but not always what you'd expect for the price - it differs per model, as does people's definition and tolerance of what "quality" means.


Mhhmmm. The OB6 i got last year from Thomann was faulty after a day, the P6 that came after it was too, and the second P6 was unusable. Hope the X8 wont.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 12, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Mhhmmm. The OB6 i got last year from Thomann was faulty after a day, the P6 that came after it was too, and the second P6 was unusable. Hope the X8 wont.


My OB-6 I got shipped from Control Voltage has been flawless. *shrug*
I agree: hopefully the X8 is high quality.


----------



## Monkberry (May 12, 2022)

It's out of my price range but it sounds absolutely great. It's so much more alive compared to my 4 or 5 or 6 OB softsynth emulations.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 12, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> It's out of my price range but it sounds absolutely great. It's so much more alive compared to my 4 or 5 or 6 OB softsynth emulations.


I've not really been truly impressed with any OB software emulations, though my favorite overall is still bx_oberhausen. I've been facing the reality that it could be that I don't actually truly love the sound of Oberheim synths as much as I thought - just the sound of the OB-6 (sharing a lot of P6 DNA).

I sold off Obsession, and haven't actually been all that tempted by OB-Ev2.


----------



## Monkberry (May 12, 2022)

I agree on the bx_oberhausen, it's definitely different from the others but I don't always reach for it for a synth brass patch. I use Synapse Audio's Obsession as well as Cherry Audio's Eight Voice often that duty. In any event, they do not compare to the OB-X8.


----------



## mscp (May 12, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I've not really been truly impressed with any OB software emulations, though my favorite overall is still bx_oberhausen. I've been facing the reality that it could be that I don't actually truly love the sound of Oberheim synths as much as I thought - just the sound of the OB-6 (sharing a lot of P6 DNA).
> 
> I sold off Obsession, and haven't actually been all that tempted by OB-Ev2.


I have a SEM (hardware) and I believe I have A/B the Arturia one once. It came extremely close to the hardware...I haven't sold my SEM yet because I don't know if they will ever discontinue the software.


----------



## Monkberry (May 12, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I've not really been truly impressed with any OB software emulations, though my favorite overall is still bx_oberhausen. I've been facing the reality that it could be that I don't actually truly love the sound of Oberheim synths as much as I thought - just the sound of the OB-6 (sharing a lot of P6 DNA).
> 
> I sold off Obsession, and haven't actually been all that tempted by OB-Ev2.


I very rarely use Obsession, although it sounds good in my opinion. I also bought GForce's OB-E v2 based on liking it when it was Mac only. I picked it up when they released the Windows version but haven't found anything to use it on yet. It's become apparent that none of these are bad but they are seeming slightly generic, especially after listening to the new Oberheim OB-X8.


----------



## Monkberry (May 12, 2022)

mscp said:


> I have a SEM (hardware) and I believe I have A/B the Arturia one once. It came extremely close to the hardware...I haven't sold my SEM yet because I don't know if they will ever discontinue the software.


The Arturia SEM is very good. The first time I heard it I was impressed. I think Arturia is getting better at their analog emulations.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (May 13, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> I agree on the bx_oberhausen, it's definitely different from the others but I don't always reach for it for a synth brass patch. I use Synapse Audio's Obsession as well as Cherry Audio's Eight Voice often that duty. In any event, they do not compare to the OB-X8.


I find the bx-oberhausen pretty amazing. It makes great sounds, though I do struggle with some of the subtleties for getting more nuanced sounds. I demoed the G-Force OB-E v2 and was impressed, but didn't find that it made sounds that I would want to put in the forefront of a piece, so I decided against buying it.

I had expected them to sound more alike, but the bx-oberhausen does seem like its own thing.

The OB-X8 is very much out of my price range, though, especially as a first hardware synth!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It makes great sounds, though I do struggle with some of the subtleties for getting more nuanced sounds.


I know that. Its much easier doing it on hardware OB‘s. I mean you have to move your arm to reach for a knob instead of pushing the mouse a tiny bit. Requires more physical energy, and the hardware seems to know that and rewards you for your physical sacrifice.
Need to burn those ethereal calories first. Something like that.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 13, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> I know that. Its much easier doing it on hardware OB‘s. I mean you have to move your arm to reach for a knob instead of pushing the mouse a tiny bit. Requires more physical energy, and the hardware seems to know that and rewards you for your physical sacrifice.
> Need to burn those ethereal calories first. Something like that.



I'll try a blood sacrifice. No-one will miss my neighbour.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'll try a blood sacrifice. No-one will miss my neighbour.


Thanks, now i imagine the Oberheim family as a vampire clan with a castle full of synths, inherited by some 80s gothic people who got bitten at that time, trying hard to establish the modern form of vampirism by letting your pockets bleed.

But paid blood donation is possible here, its an idea.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 13, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Thanks, now i imagine the Oberheim family as a vampire clan with a castle full of synths, inherited by some 80s gothic people who got bitten at that time, trying hard to establish the modern form of vampirism by letting your pockets bleed.
> 
> But paid blood donation is possible here, its an idea.



That's exactly how I picture them too!


----------



## whinecellar (May 14, 2022)

Everything has already been said in this thread that likely needs to be said. @Nick Batzdorf made all the main points early on. 

Pulling the trigger on this new OB-X8 likely comes down to a decision between emotion vs. reason. 

After doing a bunch of A/B’ing between my OB-6 and various emulations last year, I sold the hardware as I couldn’t justify it since I’m already surrounded by killer synths that can act as perfect controllers for great software emulations. Run that stuff through great outboard and it’s just stupid-good. Same with Softube’s Model 72 as another example. 

Nevertheless, this one is different. Having a real Oberheim that *should* cover all the OB flavors - next to my Prophet 5 - will light up my inner 15-year-old when I walk into the studio. 

So yeah, for me, emotion & pure nostalgia win this one. I can’t wait.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 14, 2022)

I think the emulations are good and own them all. But … I end up not really playing with the sounds. Having the knobs I imagine I will play with sculpting sounds more. And after a while … I get tired of imitations and want the real thing.


----------



## whinecellar (May 14, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I think the emulations are good and own them all. But … I end up not really playing with the sounds. Having the knobs I imagine I will play with sculpting sounds more. And after a while … I get tired of imitations and want the real thing.


Yep, same here. I find I get vastly more creativity by simply turning my chair and interacting with real hardware, even if it’s more convenient sometimes to use the software versions which sound great. The tactile aspect is huge, especially when it’s such an inviting interface like a Prophet 5…


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 14, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Everything has already been said in this thread that likely needs to be said. @Nick Batzdorf made all the main points early on.
> 
> Pulling the trigger on this new OB-X8 likely comes down to a decision between emotion vs. reason.
> 
> ...


The OB-6 is a "real" Oberheim. It's listed on the Oberheim website. It sounds like it will soon be branded as an Oberheim. Hopefully that won't cause you any stress. For me, it's about the sound, regardless of any brand.

Speaking of sound, no software replicates an OB-6, either, or I'd have purchased it instead.

It simply sounds like you didn't love it. Which is OK - just say so.

I'm still not hearing anything from the X8 that would cause me to replace the OB-6. At most, I'd get the X8 as a compliment, just as some people have the P6 and P5 (neither of which I love enough to ever purchase). The OB-6 and X8 are rather different instruments, as expected, so that Oberheim and co can continue to sell both, with the OB-6 as the likely mid-tier synth in terms of pricing.


----------



## whinecellar (May 14, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> The OB-6 is a "real" Oberheim. It's listed on the Oberheim website. It sounds like it will soon be branded as an Oberheim. Hopefully that won't cause you any stress. For me, it's about the sound, regardless of any brand.
> 
> Speaking of sound, no software replicates an OB-6, either, or I'd have purchased it instead.
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry… I didn’t mean to imply that the OB-6 isn’t a “real” Oberheim. It most certainly is. I was just thinking more in terms of a full-on, full-featured recreation of all the OB models in a full-size keyboard. At least on paper, that’s what the OB-X8 appears to be.

I have to be honest and say I have yet to hear any demos that really wow me either, so I’m taking a leap of faith in ordering one… I’m just betting on the team led by Tom, Dave, and Marcus. I have a hard time believing they would put out something that wasn’t a grand slam.

As for the OB-6, I actually really liked it a lot. But after some careful A/B’ing, I could get several software versions to sound essentially indistinguishable. That would be argued by some of course, but whatever. If it’s hard to tell apart on large PMC mastering monitors, that was enough for me.

I also got wind at the time of the OB-X8 in development, so I decided to just offload it and wait for what I really wanted in hardware. I think that particular combination of all the OB flavors in one box, coupled to that beautiful hardware, is the ticket for me.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 14, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Yes, sorry… I didn’t mean to imply that the OB-6 isn’t a “real” Oberheim. It most certainly is. I was just thinking more in terms of a full-on, full-featured recreation of all the OB models in a full-size keyboard. At least on paper, that’s what the OB-X8 appears to be.
> 
> I have to be honest and say I have yet to hear any demos that really wow me either, so I’m taking a leap of faith in ordering one… I’m just betting on the team led by Tom, Dave, and Marcus. I have a hard time believing they would put out something that wasn’t a grand slam.
> 
> ...


That makes sense - just a wording issue.

It is possible to make some software sound like almost any synth - some of the time. If those are the sounds you only ever make (e.g., if you only ever made the sounds that Swan showcased for his Diva preset pack and ignored the rest that really didn't sound close, then, yeah, not much need for the OB-6). For me, I can't get any of the two dozen or more software synths I have (not Diva, not Omnisphere, not anything) to replace the OB-6. What software and patches made it the same for you? Feel free to send a DM since this isn't technically an OB-6 thread, though it's natural to compare. 

I've no doubt the X8 is an amazing instrument, and you'll be happy and forget about how much it cost.


----------



## whinecellar (May 14, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> That makes sense - just a wording issue.
> 
> It is possible to make some software sound like almost any synth - some of the time. If those are the sounds you only ever make (e.g., if you only ever made the sounds that Swan showcased for his Diva preset pack and ignored the rest that really didn't sound close, then, yeah, not much need for the OB-6). For me, I can't get any of the two dozen or more software synths I have (not Diva, not Omnisphere, not anything) to replace the OB-6. What software and patches made it the same for you? Feel free to send a DM since this isn't technically an OB-6 thread, though it's natural to compare.
> 
> I've no doubt the X8 is an amazing instrument, and you'll be happy and forget about how much it cost.


Well, tough to say with specifics since I don’t have the OB-6 anymore, but it was just a general sense of the kinds of sounds I’d go to an OB for: especially those signature warm, fat pads. I tend to layer 2 instances, pan them apart, and slightly vary one for huge stereo layers. Then run that through a pair of Neve 1073s or 1081s, game over. 😁


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 14, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Well, tough to say with specifics since I don’t have the OB-6 anymore, but it was just a general sense of the kinds of sounds I’d go to an OB for: especially those signature warm, fat pads. I tend to layer 2 instances, pan them apart, and slightly vary one for huge stereo layers. Then run that through a pair of Neve 1073s or 1081s, game over. 😁


Have you heard the little "bread crumbs" of the X8 that cbmd posted on GS yet? 

The demos have been pretty limited to date. The more I hear, the more I like it. The mono (sad face) video by Bonito Synths at Superbooth has been my favorite so far, followed by Matia/Inhalt.


----------



## method1 (May 14, 2022)

Always a good reminder when it comes to hardware vs software debate.



Also Cherry Audio has a quiz on their site:






Take the Cherry Audio Challenge - Hardware or Software?


Hardware or software? Can you identify a classic synth vs. our upcoming software emulation that strives for absolute accuracy? Take the Cherry Audio Challenge!




cherryaudio.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 14, 2022)

method1 said:


> Always a good reminder when it comes to hardware vs software debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t know what it’s like to use a Model D, nor am I in love with the sound. Therefore software is fine. I prefer the sound of Softube Model72, without knowing or caring as much which is the most accurate.

I can’t speak for whinecellar, but this sounds similar to their view of the OB-6 (contrary to my own).

Secondly, even this “quiz” has issues in terms of design, though it’s better than some. I’ve yet to see a scientific, well-designed comparison study in hardware v software or digital v analog. At most, a qualitative exercise like from Cherry may help each individual understand if they can distinguish between the two - as through the way Cherry recorded and processed and hosted and played and designed them. Not without value, but also not generalizable. Good marketing, however.


----------



## whinecellar (May 14, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Have you heard the little "bread crumbs" of the X8 that cbmd posted on GS yet?
> 
> The demos have been pretty limited to date. The more I hear, the more I like it. The mono (sad face) video by Bonito Synths at Superbooth has been my favorite so far, followed by Matia/Inhalt.


I haven’t heard his “breadcrumbs” yet… Haven’t been able to listen in a proper space but I’m going to ASAP! It’s really going to be torture waiting for that thing to show up in a few months. 😂


----------



## method1 (May 14, 2022)

It's an emotional issue in more ways than one!

I own a bunch of vintage classics (Jupiter 6 & 8, OBXA, memorymoog, prophet 10 among others) and it's hard to not have a bias towards them as just their physical presence is so appealing and inspiring 

That said, lately I am finding I get what I need out of software more often than not, and have spent hours comparing what I have against software for my own peace of mind.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 14, 2022)

Well I’ve tried and wanted to buy a used OB-XA for the last 10 years. But spending $10k+ on a used instrument versus a new one that gives me 3 keys at $5k isn’t much a debate for me.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 16, 2022)

method1 said:


> Always a good reminder when it comes to hardware vs software debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we know the answer to the swan audio test? (I think A is hardware, B is software.)


----------



## charlieclouser (May 16, 2022)

Not to derail from the Oberheim topic, but I've been getting into the weeds with V-Collection v9 and the new ProphetVS-V. Now that SysEx transfer from hardware to the soft synth is working again, I've been dumping patches from my VS-Rack and Prophet-VS keyboard and doing some ver critical comparisons. 

There are still some issues with the User Waves - they can't be directly transferred to the software as easily as the patches can - but I'm working on a solution. But for those patches that only use the ROM waves, the sound quality is really *really* close - so close as makes no difference. As with the UADx MiniMoog, it's down to component aging and analog recording chain (and noise floor!). There are a few minor things that don't translate exactly perfectly in the conversion from SysEx, but I can fix those, and it'a amazing to hear sounds I've known for 30 years coming out of a plugin. The Prophet-VS is not your everyday analog synth, the character of the digital waves and how they behave (or misbehave) when transposed is a big part of the sound, and so far I am well impressed with what Arturia's been able to do this time around.

Good thing too because the hardware is elaborate and fragile, with all sorts of unobtanium bits in there.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 16, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> Do we know the answer to the swan audio test? (I think A is hardware, B is software.)


Cherry…4/6 on airpods. Eek.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 16, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> Not to derail from the Oberheim topic, but I've been getting into the weeds with V-Collection v9 and the new ProphetVS-V. Now that SysEx transfer from hardware to the soft synth is working again, I've been dumping patches from my VS-Rack and Prophet-VS keyboard and doing some ver critical comparisons.


Make a quiz too, im masochistic.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 16, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Well I’ve tried and wanted to buy a used OB-XA for the last 10 years. But spending $10k+ on a used instrument versus a new one that gives me 3 keys at $5k isn’t much a debate for me.


Try to get a new Stradivari, compromises have to be made. Especially in terms of lifetime warranty.


----------



## method1 (May 16, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> Do we know the answer to the swan audio test? (I think A is hardware, B is software.)


A is Diva. B is the OB8


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 16, 2022)

charlieclouser said:


> Do we know the answer to the swan audio test? (I think A is hardware, B is software.)


Yes!
The answer is: it is not a test, it is mostly marketing. 

I already dismantled the OB-6 one (and others like it) elsewhere. I may not be a professional musician, but I am a professional researcher. Most of the time. Mostly professional? Maybe just mostly.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 16, 2022)

method1 said:


> A is Diva. B is the OB8


Well, there ya go. I got it completely wrong. Goes to show ya...

In those shootouts, I usually pick the one that sounds less "perfect" as the hardware, figuring that those slight imperfections are the "desirable" part of the charm of hardware, even though I personally prefer the more perfect and flawless version. So I guess it's good to know that U-He has just as many or more warts than the real thing!

Even though I use Logic's ES2 for almost everything...


----------



## charlieclouser (May 16, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Make a quiz too, im masochistic.


As soon as I sort out the User Waves issue with the ProphetVS-V I will definitely make some audio shootout files and post them in a thread here.

I did do a quick-n-dirty shootout between my hardware Moog Model D re-issue and the UADx Minimoog, it's on here somewhere. Although it was so quick-n-dirty that there was some floor noise in the hardware tracks that gave away the game. But the tone and legato behavior of the UADx was right on the money. Then again, Logic's 20-year-old ES2 was darn close too, so...


----------



## charlieclouser (May 16, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> Cherry…4/6 on airpods. Eek.


3/6 for me on AirPods Pro.


----------



## method1 (May 16, 2022)

5/6 on the Amphions.
Not because I have great ears, I just figured out the "tell".


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 8, 2022)

Is Synthesis Advancing?

This article is my response to Tressie5's comment earlier in this thread.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 20, 2022)

Arturia vs hardware shootout:

I can't remember if I ever actually posted my comparison / shootout between the new Arturia ProphetVS-V and my original hardware Prophet-VS, and the Arturia Matrix-12v and my original Oberheim Xpander..... but here is the post in the Gearslutz thread with the WAV files:









Gearspace.com - View Single Post - New Arturia V Collection 9


Post 16012988 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



gearspace.com


----------



## elucid (Jun 21, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don’t disagree with this at all. But still to this day I can’t get any software synth to emulate the particular sounds of an ARP Pro Soloist. Granted I may not have the understanding to do it, but I’ve always heard it was the unique characteristics of the hardware (which either are hard to emulate or possibly no one has ever tried).


There was a 32 bit VST of the Pro Soloist - called the Pro Solvst, in fact.
It was really good but it’s very hard to find and won’t run on modern Macs.

If it’s any use to you I have it and can share (it was free AFAIK).


----------



## abwhittier (Jun 23, 2022)

elucid said:


> There was a 32 bit VST of the Pro Soloist - called the Pro Solvst, in fact.
> It was really good but it’s very hard to find and won’t run on modern Macs.
> 
> If it’s any use to you I have it and can share (it was free AFAIK).


@elucid- I would be very interested in checking out the Pro Solvst if you wouldn't mind sharing. Thank you!!!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 29, 2022)

Some comparisons of the original presets.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 15, 2022)

Starsky Carr does a great job comparing these two beasts. Is the OB-X8 worth paying nearly twice as much than the OB-6 to get that extra bit of magic?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 15, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Starsky Carr does a great job comparing these two beasts. Is the OB-X8 worth paying nearly twice as much than the OB-6 to get that extra bit of magic?



Actually he did a pretty poor job of comparing them. He's good at waveform comparisons and feature comparisons, not as good a comparing instruments. For example, the OB-6 is in mono in the first patch comparison - and, spot-checking later, it also sounds mono (the X8 sounds wonderful in stereo, but I know how the OB-6 sounds in reality). The video seemed rushed out the door and lacked rigor in the comparison throughout. The goal seemed more for YT plays as "first!" rather than quality.

I'm still hoping for a real, fair, and useful comparison between the instruments so that people can make informed decisions.

Both synths do unique things the other does not, and then there's some overlap (like with any poly). Also, there's always been there's weird thinking some people online (not saying you!) have that the OB-6 is supposed to be a replacement or clone of something else when it's just another synth in a line of synths. It's not like the Jupiter 8 replaced the Juno 106 or that anyone expects them to sound the same.

All that aside, the X8 sounds really good... as you'd hope a $5k synth would!


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 15, 2022)

I had an OB-6 for a while last year and sold it. It’s a great synth to be sure, but I was able to match the FREE OB-Xd to pretty much any sound I ever wanted out of it. 

The OB-X8 on the other hand… well, i’ve only had mine for a few hours and I have to say it stands at the top of the heap. I’ve owned lots of analog synths over the years, but this one is special. It’s just oozing all that classic OB series weight, texture, creaminess, and a gorgeous, fat low end. It was worth the wait and then some!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 15, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I had an OB-6 for a while last year and sold it. It’s a great synth to be sure, but I was able to match the FREE OB-Xd to pretty much any sound I ever wanted out of it.
> 
> The OB-X8 on the other hand… well, i’ve only had mine for a few hours and I have to say it stands at the top of the heap. I’ve owned lots of analog synths over the years, but this one is special. It’s just oozing all that classic OB series weight, texture, creaminess, and a gorgeous, fat low end. It was worth the wait and then some!


I can’t get Ob-Xd to make the sounds of, or with the quality, I want out of the OB-6. No software synth can. Or I’d have it instead. I would easily have paid $500 for such a softsynth, but it was to no avail. Note: I was never after any kind of classic Oberheim sound - just the sound of the OB-6 is why I bought it. Heck, I even sold my copy of Obsession because the Xa doesn’t really excite my ears enough.

Sounds like you made the right choice for yourself.

I’ve yet to hear anything that would make me want to swap out the OB-6 for an X8. Don’t really expect to, but I will continue listening for sure and look forwards to trying an X8 in the store some day. At best I expect it’ll be a draw - but a lack of a desktop module means I’d never get an X8 as I don’t have space for any keybed synth.

Why? Both do things the other can’t. It would’ve been stupid if Sequential to completely replace the OB-6 unless they were dropping it from the lineup.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 15, 2022)

My favorite X8 demo to date


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 16, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I can’t get Ob-Xd to make the sounds of, or with the quality, I want out of the OB-6. No software synth can. Or I’d have it instead. I would easily have paid $500 for such a softsynth, but it was to no avail. Note: I was never after any kind of classic Oberheim sound - just the sound of the OB-6 is why I bought it. Heck, I even sold my copy of Obsession because the Xa doesn’t really excite my ears enough.
> 
> Sounds like you made the right choice for yourself.
> 
> ...


Yeah, for me it’s probably a matter of the kind of sounds I wanted to get out of the OB-6; I definitely gravitate toward the more classic Oberheim sort of thing, and any of the software versions can do a decent job of that. I really liked the OB-6, but I couldn’t justify keeping it for the little bit I was using it. I had also gotten wind that Tom & co. were working on a major new Oberheim that recalled the OB series 

So yeah, for the kind of stuff I gravitate to, the X8 is a jaw dropper. It just has that massive presence of the old OB series… it’s kind of like a time machine, and inspiration just falls out of it for me. 

Side note - it’s just so cool to see Tom Oberheim doing this at 85, with Dave Smith’s help. Class act(s).


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm in love with my good old *Prophet 08 PE* Synth-Keyboard lately. I Love the timbres, and warmth it can produce.

I also have other Sequential Synth, i.e. an OB-6 Desktop, Prophet REV2 16 voice Keyboard, and Prophet 6 Keyboard. imho. none of them has the type of warm sonic character of the Prophet 08.

I listened to many videos/demos of the OB-X8, it sounds wonderful, but I don't really need it. I have enough HW-Synths. Especially at the price of almost $5000., hehe, but I can use that to buy more String Libraries. Can't have enough of those


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm in love with my good old *Prophet 08 PE* Synth-Keyboard lately. I Love the timbres, and warmth it can produce.
> 
> I also have other Sequential Synth, i.e. an OB-6 Desktop, Prophet REV2 16 voice Keyboard, and Prophet 6 Keyboard. imho. imho none of them has the type of warm sonic character of the Prophet 08.
> 
> I listened to many videos/demos of the OB-X8, it sounds wonderful, but I don't really need it. I have enough HW-Synths. Especially at the price of almost $5000., hehe, but I can use that to buy more String Libraries. Can't have enough of those


I'm more into the "cold" side of analog and sounds than the warm, though I like things in the middle, too. I prefer the OB-6 to any of the synths listed, though I've not spent much time at all with a P08. The OB-6 can be warm, but that's not it's sweet spot. Same with the P6, I think. Moog is warm. Which is why I love Sequential, Roland, and digital synths more.

The X8 does sound wonderful indeed. Big and full. But with a $5k entry price, a person must REALLY REALLY REALLY not want Spitfire. 😅 Er. I mean: must really really want the classic Oberheim sound brought into 2022 and beyond. The OB-6 was never that, since it's its own thing, though clearly part of the family. I never craved ye olde Oberheim of yesteryear.

If the X8 was a desktop module, I might pine for it. I'd far rather have an X8 than a string library - I have 2 solid choices of those (Nucleus and Jaeger) and that's actually still more than I need as I'm into synths a heck of a lot more than orchestral. But it wouldn't replace an OB-6, and then I'd have a lot of Oberheim... probably more than needed. Currently, at least until I can play an X8 in person, my dream synth remains the SE-3X monosynth.


----------



## method1 (Aug 16, 2022)

If anyone wants to swap an OBX8 for a Prophet 10 (vintage 2-keyboard model) HMU!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2022)

I haven't checked the *Prophet 10*, I need to listen to this baby a lot, to see if I need another synth , I already feel overstocked with HW-and-SW Synths. But if there is something very special the Prophet 10 can deliver, I might think about the desktop model at some point in the future. No rush.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> prefer the OB-6 to any of the synths listed, though I've not spent much time at all with a P08. The OB-6 can be warm, but that's not it's sweet spot.


I like the OB-6 as well, but I have to have a bit of a wrestle with it to make it sound warm, as I like, it surely can do that, but not it's forte.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 16, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I haven't checked the *Prophet 10*, I need to listen to this baby a lot, to see if I need another synth , I already feel overstocked with HW-and-SW Synths. But if there is something very special the Prophet 10 can deliver, I might think about the desktop model at some point in the future. No rush.


It’s their warmest VCO poly. Warm and wooly, but with a penchant for brass. Or something. Lots of money for not a lot of features - definitely a players synth like the X8, only even more so.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> It’s their warmest VCO poly. Warm and wooly, but with a penchant for brass. Or something. Lots of money for not a lot of features - definitely a players synth like the X8, only even more so.


I think I have too many Prophets already . Maybe see what they release next.

Focusrite owns Sequential now.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 16, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I had an OB-6 for a while last year and sold it. It’s a great synth to be sure, but I was able to match the FREE OB-Xd to pretty much any sound I ever wanted out of it.
> 
> The OB-X8 on the other hand… well, i’ve only had mine for a few hours and I have to say it stands at the top of the heap. I’ve owned lots of analog synths over the years, but this one is special. It’s just oozing all that classic OB series weight, texture, creaminess, and a gorgeous, fat low end. It was worth the wait and then some!


Is it my imagination or does the new synth have more sub-80Hz going on? Other than that there's no difference between the original and new synths that I could hear.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 16, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Is it my imagination or does the new synth have more sub-80Hz going on? Other than that there's no difference between the original and new synths that I could hear.


Oh it has a lot more of *everything* going on, especially the low end. It’s huge without being boomy. It just sounds… I dunno, expensive. And rightly so I guess!?

In all seriousness, “textural” is The best word I can think of. Starsky Carr did a comparison video between the X8 and OB-6, and while he took some flack for mistakenly posting a bit of the OB-6 in mono (oops!), it’s still pretty easy to hear the textural aspect I think. 

Having had the OB-6 (and still believing it’s a great synth!), this one is noticeably bigger in every way. That said, I don’t think one replaces the other. In the same way the Matrix series sounded different and did different things, it’s the same with these two. The X8 and OB6 can certainly overlap quite a bit (same DNA), but they diverge quite a bit too.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 16, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Oh it has a lot more of *everything* going on, especially the low end. It’s huge without being boomy. It just sounds… I dunno, expensive. And rightly so I guess!?
> 
> In all seriousness, “textural” is The best word I can think of. Starsky Carr did a comparison video between the X8 and OB-6, and while he took some flack for mistakenly posting a bit of the OB-6 in mono (oops!), it’s still pretty easy to hear the textural aspect I think.
> 
> Having had the OB-6 (and still believing it’s a great synth!), this one is noticeably bigger in every way. That said, I don’t think one replaces the other. In the same way the Matrix series sounded different and did different things, it’s the same with these two. The X8 and OB6 can certainly overlap quite a bit (same DNA), but they diverge quite a bit too.


I'm no pro engineer - I admittedly wrestled with the OB-6 to get it to "fit" in a song as all of the instruments except the drums. I wonder if the X8 is as challenging, or worse, playing all the parts and fx if, as you said, it's even bigger sounding.

I do know that I couldn't have made the same song with the X8 because of its additional limitations when it comes to sound design vs. the OB-6. As you said, overlap but quite divergent... which I believe is what I predicted early in this thread 

The most fair comparison would be the X8 and OB-6 in monophonic mode if comparing sounds rather than with FX (stereo being an effect... and the OB-6 not actually being stereo, just mono with an auto-panner). To date, I much prefer the OB-6 as a whole instrument, including the 1:1 interface (2nd most important reason I bought it), though there are certainly aspects of the X8 sound I appreciate!


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 17, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I'm no pro engineer - I admittedly wrestled with the OB-6 to get it to "fit" in a song as all of the instruments except the drums. I wonder if the X8 is as challenging, or worse, playing all the parts and fx if, as you said, it's even bigger sounding.
> 
> I do know that I couldn't have made the same song with the X8 because of its additional limitations when it comes to sound design vs. the OB-6. As you said, overlap but quite divergent... which I believe is what I predicted early in this thread
> 
> The most fair comparison would be the X8 and OB-6 in monophonic mode if comparing sounds rather than with FX (stereo being an effect... and the OB-6 not actually being stereo, just mono with an auto-panner). To date, I much prefer the OB-6 as a whole instrument, including the 1:1 interface (2nd most important reason I bought it), though there are certainly aspects of the X8 sound I appreciate!


Yep, all valid points. I wouldn’t think the X8 is any more challenging to fit in a mix though, despite possibly being “bigger” in some ways. I suppose it depends on the sound and context. But really, it’s an OBX/Xa/8, so no different than those were - except when you put it in layer mode and pan the layers apart. That will land you in seriously wide and cinematic soundscape territory, and I get weak in the knees for that sort of thing - especially with such a gorgeous analog synth like this.

The Page 2 aspect is a bit of a bummer, though. I know they were trying to be totally faithful to the originals, but that’s one area I totally agree with Starsky: they could have added just a few of the more crucial controls to the front panel given all the space, and it would not have impacted its vintage ethos one bit.

The synth market is a minefield though, and no matter which way you go, you’re going to step on one with that crowd. All things considered, it really is one of the most inspiring analog synths I’ve ever heard, and in talking with some of their dev team, they already have a nice list of firmware updates in the pipeline


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 17, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Yep, all valid points. I wouldn’t think the X8 is any more challenging to fit in a mix though, despite possibly being “bigger” in some ways. I suppose it depends on the sound and context. But really, it’s an OBX/Xa/8, so no different than those were - except when you put it in layer mode and pan the layers apart. That will land you in seriously wide and cinematic soundscape territory, and I get weak in the knees for that sort of thing - especially with such a gorgeous analog synth like this.
> 
> The Page 2 aspect is a bit of a bummer, though. I know they were trying to be totally faithful to the originals, but that’s one area I totally agree with Starsky: they could have added just a few of the more crucial controls to the front panel given all the space, and it would not have impacted its vintage ethos one bit.
> 
> The synth market is a minefield though, and no matter which way you go, you’re going to step on one with that crowd. All things considered, it really is one of the most inspiring analog synths I’ve ever heard, and in talking with some of their dev team, they already have a nice list of firmware updates in the pipeline


I do really hope to hear some Tangerine Dream-like soundscapes in tv and movies again using the X8. 

I always figured that, as a rule of thumb not Truth, that synths like the P10 and now X8 were better suited to sparse arrangements where their massive sound can really shine. Or to play alongside a rock band where the power is needed to be heard. Putting them in a busy mix is almost…. Wasteful in a way. If I could make music like that and love making music like that, a P10 and X8 would make a lot of sense. As it is, something along the lines of an OB-6 makes more sense for what I do (when I bother to make a song).


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 17, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I do really hope to hear some Tangerine Dream-like soundscapes in tv and movies again using the X8.
> 
> I always figured that, as a rule of thumb not Truth, that synths like the P10 and now X8 were better suited to sparse arrangements where their massive sound can really shine. Or to play alongside a rock band where the power is needed to be heard. Putting them in a busy mix is almost…. Wasteful in a way. If I could make music like that and love making music like that, a P10 and X8 would make a lot of sense. As it is, something along the lines of an OB-6 makes more sense for what I do (when I bother to make a song).


Makes sense! What I’m finding with the X8 is it has such an incredibly wide variety of options with all those filters on board, so if all that thickness and power is too much, a simple filter change can fix that. It’s definitely got a much wider sweet spot than a lot of other analog synths I’ve had, and far more than I’ve experienced with other Oberheims. Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## method1 (Aug 17, 2022)

OBX8 owners, let's hear some demos!


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 17, 2022)

method1 said:


> OBX8 owners, let's hear some demos!


I’m going to knock out a few later this week!


----------



## greggybud (Aug 17, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I’m going to knock out a few later this week!


Don't be afraid to do a few traditional Oberheim type patches too. I wish I could afford one, but at this point I still just integrate my OB8 with a Matrix 1000 (slightly change parameters on one of them) to achieve a huge full semi-brassy sound. 

Leon Patillo (I think he is friends with Tom) was one of the first users touring with the Oberheim OB8 using the DMX and DSX. I did a cover of Star of the Morning attempting to integrate some of those traditional sounds with nice results.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 17, 2022)

greggybud said:


> Don't be afraid to do a few traditional Oberheim type patches too. I wish I could afford one, but at this point I still just integrate my OB8 with a Matrix 1000 (slightly change parameters on one of them) to achieve a huge full semi-brassy sound.
> 
> Leon Patillo (I think he is friends with Tom) was one of the first users touring with the Oberheim OB8 using the DMX and DSX. I did a cover of Star of the Morning attempting to integrate some of those traditional sounds with nice results.


Absolutely, will do! I spent some time last night comparing the OB-X8, Prophet 5, and Prophet Rev2. Interesting stuff! They all share some of the same components, so despite different architectures, I can get them to sound almost identical in some ways. The Rev2 and OB-X8 can sound totally identical if you use the filter they share (I forget which one that is offhand) - in fact, the Rev2 is startlingly good and quite underrated just because it has DCOs and not VCOs. It doesn't matter - that synth is a monster!

Anyway, Leon Patillo - wow - that's a blast from the past! I've been Michael W. Smith's MD/keys guy/programmer/producer for 27 years now, so we've crossed paths on occasion. He was kinda before Michael's time in a lot of ways. Legend!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 17, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Oh it has a lot more of *everything* going on, especially the low end. It’s huge without being boomy. It just sounds… I dunno, expensive. And rightly so I guess!?



That's very hard to hear on Marcus' video, but at least I know it wasn't my imagination.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 17, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> That's very hard to hear on Marcus' video, but at least I know it wasn't my imagination.


For sure - Marcus' videos are fantastic in terms of comparing to the originals. But he rightly points out that those original sounds aren't exactly inspiring by today's standards


----------



## ckett (Aug 18, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Yep, all valid points. I wouldn’t think the X8 is any more challenging to fit in a mix though, despite possibly being “bigger” in some ways. I suppose it depends on the sound and context. But really, it’s an OBX/Xa/8, so no different than those were - except when you put it in layer mode and pan the layers apart. That will land you in seriously wide and cinematic soundscape territory, and I get weak in the knees for that sort of thing - especially with such a gorgeous analog synth like this.
> 
> The Page 2 aspect is a bit of a bummer, though. I know they were trying to be totally faithful to the originals, but that’s one area I totally agree with Starsky: they could have added just a few of the more crucial controls to the front panel given all the space, and it would not have impacted its vintage ethos one bit.
> 
> The synth market is a minefield though, and no matter which way you go, you’re going to step on one with that crowd. All things considered, it really is one of the most inspiring analog synths I’ve ever heard, and in talking with some of their dev team, they already have a nice list of firmware updates in the pipeline


Would the possibility among future firmware updates be to make the SEM filter variable adjustable like the OB6? Rather than the way it is now with hard positioned LP, Notch and HP.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 18, 2022)

ckett said:


> Would the possibility among future firmware updates be to make the SEM filter variable adjustable like the OB6? Rather than the way it is now with hard positioned LP, Notch and HP.


If they do, then they'd remove a big reason to sell a $3.000 synth. Unless they're getting ready to discontinue the OB-6, that would be an unwise business move. I suppose their market research could tell them that people who buy the X8 won't also buy the OB-6 and that it'd be OK to do.

However, would the X8 then still be the genuine recreations of the old synths? Many people in the target market would be upset if it wasn't.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 18, 2022)

ckett said:


> Would the possibility among future firmware updates be to make the SEM filter variable adjustable like the OB6? Rather than the way it is now with hard positioned LP, Notch and HP.


I don't think so, because that's a hardware issue. The X8 was meant to be a faithful recreation of all 4 OB models in one box, so those extra filters are a bonus. To have the variable state version like the OB-6 would have taken it out of that ballpark. Definitely a nice feature of the 6 though!


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 21, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Actually he did a pretty poor job of comparing them. He's good at waveform comparisons and feature comparisons, not as good a comparing instruments. For example, the OB-6 is in mono in the first patch comparison - and, spot-checking later, it also sounds mono (the X8 sounds wonderful in stereo, but I know how the OB-6 sounds in reality). The video seemed rushed out the door and lacked rigor in the comparison throughout. The goal seemed more for YT plays as "first!" rather than quality.
> 
> I'm still hoping for a real, fair, and useful comparison between the instruments so that people can make informed decisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 21, 2022)

was considering of these bad boyz but they weren’t ‘readily available’ and they’re certainly not cheap , so i bought a udo-super 6 and i absolutely Love it.
But i’ll be watching for used OB-X8’s to appear down the road , i love to own one…A P5 for that matter too lol .


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 21, 2022)

Zedcars said:


>



Something like that is what he should've done in the first place. Some definite redemption by revisiting these amazing synths in a more straightforward and fair manner.

I only use pan spreading on the OB-6 as an effect, or I keep the knob very much toward the left just to "embiggen" it slightly without hearing the obvious left/right panning. The X8 sounds lovely in full stereo. Definitely better in that regard than the OB-6.

Of course, in unison mode on the OB-6 I crank the vintage and the pan spread a lot of the times.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 21, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> was considering of these bad boyz but they weren’t ‘readily available’ and they’re certainly not cheap , so i bought a udo-super 6 and i absolutely Love it.
> But i’ll be watching for used OB-X8’s to appear down the road , i love to own one…A P5 for that matter too lol .


Not sure if it matters to you, but the LFO on the X8 doesn't sync to MIDI (maybe someday with firmware updates?). Even if I had the space and $$ right now, I'd skip the X8 because it lacks something like that. The OB-6 and P6 were fantastic throw-backs that also included just enough modern features. The X8 is even more of a throwback, it would seem.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 26, 2022)

Finally took some time last night to do a little deep dive on mine. 

See chapter markers in the video description for each sound:


----------



## ckett (Aug 27, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> Finally took some time last night to do a little deep dive on mine.
> 
> See chapter markers in the video description for each sound:



Amazing video! Thanks for all the work in putting this together! Video production was excellent, like the split view idea.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 27, 2022)

ckett said:


> Amazing video! Thanks for all the work in putting this together! Video production was excellent, like the split view idea.


Thanks for the kind words! This was the kind of thing I wanted to hear when it was announced rather than all the cheesy mono 70s sci-fi sounds that didn’t do it any justice. I knew it was capable, and this was my way of selling it to myself. And all I really did was start with a handful of decent factory patches and start twisting knobs!

It’s a fantastic synth, and every bit worthy of the OB heritage, IMO!


----------



## ckett (Aug 27, 2022)

Received my OB-X8 the other day. Here are some of my observations.

The synth is huge! Definitely takes up some space. The build quality is excellent, much better than a lot of Dave Smith stuff. Great keybed, knobs are solid with no wobble, they seem to be panel mounted rather than mounted to the circuit boards.

The sound is 100% Oberheim. While not the most complex synth, this excels at doing the Oberheim tone. It is richer and more alive than the OB6. Having the options to pick between the OB-X OB-Xa and OB8 filters and envelopes is amazing and really makes this work however you want it. The different envelopes really change the behavior of the synth and contribute to its sound.

Only small criticisms: I wish there were dedicated User banks rather than having to write over the existing factory banks. The page 2 options is a lot of scrolling with one knob. I sure hope this knob is robust because it is used a ton! Naming patches is a workout. But I am so glad they included the OLED display and that you can name patches, something that drove me crazy with the OB6.

I thought I might miss the variable LP-Notch-HP filter on the OB6. The positives really outweigh this missing feature. And for pads you can blend two patches together and get something similar or something amazingly different.

There is just something about the character of Oberheim. If this is a character that you adore, get this OB-X8! Truly a gift to be able to buy a new Oberheim in 2022.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 27, 2022)

ckett said:


> I wish there were dedicated User banks


😯 That’s ridiculous that they skimped on a few extra memory banks for user presets…actually unforgivable on such an expensive machine. I was tempted to get one but this is a bummer.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 27, 2022)

As someone that strongly prefers warmer digital (eg Digitone) and colder analog (eg OB-6), I’m still thoroughly enjoying the explorations using the X8 in more “modern” ways/compositions. I also like how it seems just a touch tighter and more punchy sounding than the old originals.

I don’t think it’ll be something I’d want to spend money on (also lacks several features important to me, and also is a bit narrower in terms of types of sounds it can create - but definitely deeper in what it can do than my OB-6), but I really enjoyed Whinecellars video - and the pad sound around 7min give or take was godly to my ears. Just short of giving me goosebumps, but I still replayed it, closed my eyes and smiled.

I very much look forward to more sounds like that as more people do more things. I have zero interest in Jump, Rush, or Bladerunner etc etc ad naseum.


----------



## ckett (Aug 27, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> 😯 That’s ridiculous that they skimped on a few extra memory banks for user presets…actually unforgivable on such an expensive machine. I was tempted to get one but this is a bummer.


Im hoping a imple firmware update might unlock this by adding a User bank.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 27, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> 😯 That’s ridiculous that they skimped on a few extra memory banks for user presets…actually unforgivable on such an expensive machine. I was tempted to get one but this is a bummer.


This is a complete non-issue IMO… they didn’t skimp on anything. The entire machine is user-rewriteable - HUNDREDS of locations. And many factory patches are duplicated across those original OB banks. And while it’s fun to have all the original patches from the OG machines, the vast majority are extremely boring/useless by today’s standards - so you are not missing anything by overwriting those. And of course you can always get them back.
Again, just my $.02.

I just picked the OB-SX bank to use as my “user” bank, since it’s at the bottom of my list of OB desirables. If anything, it would be nice to rename the banks themselves, but again, none of this is a major issue whatsoever.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 27, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> As someone that strongly prefers warmer digital (eg Digitone) and colder analog (eg OB-6), I’m still thoroughly enjoying the explorations using the X8 in more “modern” ways/compositions. I also like how it seems just a touch tighter and more punchy sounding than the old originals.
> 
> I don’t think it’ll be something I’d want to spend money on (also lacks several features important to me, and also is a bit narrower in terms of types of sounds it can create - but definitely deeper in what it can do than my OB-6), but I really enjoyed Whinecellars video - and the pad sound around 7min give or take was godly to my ears. Just short of giving me goosebumps, but I still replayed it, closed my eyes and smiled.
> 
> I very much look forward to more sounds like that as more people do more things. I have zero interest in Jump, Rush, or Bladerunner etc etc ad naseum.


Thanks for the kind words brother. It really is an inspiring machine!


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 27, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> This is a complete non-issue IMO… they didn’t skimp on anything. The entire machine is user-rewriteable - HUNDREDS of locations. And many factory patches are duplicated across those original OB banks. And while it’s fun to have all the original patches from the OG machines, the vast majority are extremely boring/useless by today’s standards - so you are not missing anything by overwriting those. And of course you can always get them back.
> Again, just my $.02.
> 
> I just picked the OB-SX bank to use as my “user” bank, since it’s at the bottom of my list of OB desirables. If anything, it would be nice to rename the banks themselves, but again, none of this is a major issue whatsoever.


Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 27, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> This is a complete non-issue IMO… they didn’t skimp on anything. The entire machine is user-rewriteable - HUNDREDS of locations. And many factory patches are duplicated across those original OB banks. And while it’s fun to have all the original patches from the OG machines, the vast majority are extremely boring/useless by today’s standards - so you are not missing anything by overwriting those. And of course you can always get them back.
> Again, just my $.02.
> 
> I just picked the OB-SX bank to use as my “user” bank, since it’s at the bottom of my list of OB desirables. If anything, it would be nice to rename the banks themselves, but again, none of this is a major issue whatsoever.


I found the same with my OB-6. Maybe a dozen or two out of 500 were usable for me. I’ve since overwritten all the factory banks.

My SE-02 annoys me because there’s 500 or so factory that can’t be overwritten but only 128 user slots. A little excusable at the price point - but at least the X8 isn’t hamstrung like that!

And, in any case, you can backup/reinstall the factory banks at any time.


----------



## whinecellar (Aug 29, 2022)

Did a bit of a dive into comparing the OB-X8 against the Prophets since a handful had asked about it on GS. It's by no means exhaustive - it's really just a glimpse from 10,000 feet of overall character and in-use differences. One surprising aspect is just how well the Prophet REV2 holds up, among other things!

It's not up to my usual picky standards or edited the way I typically would - I just wanted to go fast and get some general ideas across. It's split into 2 parts, and if you just want to hear the 3 synths back to back, you can skip right to the end at 22:46. Chapter markers in the description:


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Zedcars (Nov 13, 2022)

Another good one from one of my favourite YouTubers:


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 13, 2022)

God I REALLY want one….I wish they had a desktop version …(perhaps in the future) in the meantime i love my ob6 and can probably cure a good amount of gas for a while with a P10 desktop 😂 .


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 13, 2022)

Drumdude2112 said:


> God I REALLY want one….I wish they had a desktop version …(perhaps in the future) in the meantime i love my ob6 and can probably cure a good amount of gas for a while with a P10 desktop 😂 .


Any time I watch him I usually end up saying "meh" to myself every time - not because of his skill and knowledge, of which he has loads of both, just the sounds and music he makes is of generally zero interest to my ears.

Did you get the OB-6 because you wanted a classic Oberheim sound? I didn't, and, so far, I have no cravings for the OB-X8 (haven't yet used one in person). Quite different instruments, overall. I thought/feared that I would, though!

What's pulling you to the X8?


----------



## styphonthal (Nov 14, 2022)

I have both the prophet 10 and OBX8. I think I prefer the OBX8, the different filters, the sound..


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## whinecellar (Nov 26, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> ...Did you get the OB-6 because you wanted a classic Oberheim sound? I didn't, and, so far, I have no cravings for the OB-X8 (haven't yet used one in person). Quite different instruments, overall. I thought/feared that I would, though!
> 
> What's pulling you to the X8?


I got an OB-6 for a modern take on the OB flavor, which it does really well. However, I found it was easily matched by any of the decent OB-themed VIs, so I sold it after just a few months; I couldn't justify keeping it.

The X8 on the other hand lured me in with the look, feel, and sound of a legit OB successor. Somewhat ironic because almost all of its factory sounds, while being faithful to the originals, are extremely bland, boring, and unusable in a modern context - at least for my tastes. It also faces stiff competition from newer VIs, especially Gforce OB-E. 

So, depending on the sound, there are still times I'm on the fence about keeping it - that's a chunk of change sitting there. However, I must say it has quite an edge in many cases - especially those warm, swirly pads - I have yet to hear any plugin come close to the way those voices combine and "self-chorus" the way the X8 does. It definitely does texture in spades.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 26, 2022)

whinecellar said:


> I got an OB-6 for a modern take on the OB flavor, which it does really well. However, I found it was easily matched by any of the decent OB-themed VIs, so I sold it after just a few months; I couldn't justify keeping it.


To my ears, I'm at a 100% polar opposite, whereas I've *never to this day *heard any vst that can do what the OB-6 can do for my ears (a couple sounds here or there on this synth or that synth come close, maybe, but nowhere close as a whole experience). I'll just agree to disagree on that one.

I pretty much knew what you were going to write based on GS, but I wanted people to read it here, as well since your experience/likes are different than mine, especially things like that last paragraph you wrote.



> I must say it has quite an edge in many cases - especially those warm, swirly pads - I have yet to hear any plugin come close to the way those voices combine and "self-chorus" the way the X8 does. It definitely does texture in spades.


Cheers!


----------

